# VAT registration



## Startup (2 Apr 2004)

How long does it take for VAT registration to be completed.

Can I claim back VAT on purchases made before I register for VAT. They are raw materials for the business.

Thanks


----------



## Tommy (2 Apr 2004)

> How long does it take for VAT registration to be completed.



Depends on the efficiency of the tax office you deal with, and also on other factors eg if you a registering a ltd company it will take longer as there is more info for them to process. 2 weeks or so would be the norm  - sometimes it can be done in a few days if you get the right person and everything else is in order.




> Can I claim back VAT on purchases made before I register for VAT.



In general, no.


----------



## Startup (2 Apr 2004)

Thanks for that Tommy,

I downloaded the forms form the net, but there is no address to send them to..... where do they go ?

By the way on the claiming back on purchases made before registration, i assume it is based on date of invoice....... so if I ask the supply to wait and not invoice me until I'm registered it would be OK.....Correct ?

Thanks,


----------



## Tommy (2 Apr 2004)

You really shouldn't register for VAT without getting at least basic professional advice. It is a minefield for the unwary. The form should be sent to your local tax office


----------



## lefty (3 Apr 2004)

*VAT REG*

I registered for VAT on Dec 27 last. Finally got my VAT no. 10 weeks later ! Thats our civil service for you.


----------



## johnnyrotten (3 Apr 2004)

dunno what you're doing wrong lads. I got back my registration fom Limerick office in 10 days and I must say they could not have been more helpful assisting me with the forms. They couldn't do enough for me.


----------



## Startup (6 Apr 2004)

Posting mine tomorrow....so lets see....


----------



## Startup (14 May 2004)

HI All,

Just to update... got my VAT registration number on Monday .... so just over a month. However, I only got it cause I rang them up. They said it would take a couple of weeks to send out the details. They said they were very busy but could give me the number there and then over the phone....... should have rang ages ago !!

By the way in reference to another query earlier in this post and again on another post. You can claim back VAT which you have paid since the date to request on the TR2 form. So for example if you incorporate on 1 Feb 2004. Put this as your start date, and even if you only apply for VAt regisatration in May, you can still back claim to 1 Feb 2004. However, you must put this date on the form during application.

Cheers....


----------

